# Forest Holidays booking quirks



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've just been trying to book a New Forest site on line for this weekend; as I am a CCC member, I put in my club membership number and it picks up the personal details. Fine, but when I got to confirm the details, it asks for a house number. We don;t have a number, just a name, and the name of the house is on the same line as the road name. All very well, but you can't go in & edit the address, and the CCC's system just picks the address from the postcode listing and doesn't allow any change either!! So I can't book on line :x . 
I phoned up & explained this, the helpful young lady said yes, they've got a bug in the system, they are entering a zero in the field on their records so the system will accept an on line booking. So I got booked in & hopefully should be able to book in future (not that we normally book for forest sites). 

Another point is that we don't get our old fogies discount if we take the grandchildren along - seems a bit odd?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Did they explain why you would not get your old fogies discount ?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no, I'll check the small print, but I click the box on the on line form for the discount, but as soon as we put children in, it disappears  . I didnt ask the girl about it.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

So dont put the children on the booking form, and just turn up with them, and say that since booking situation changed.

I am sure that you would just need to the pay the extra for the child/children, and you would keep your "old fogies" discount.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> So dont put the children on the booking form, and just turn up with them, and say that since booking situation changed.
> 
> I am sure that you would just need to the pay the extra for the child/children, and you would keep your "old fogies" discount.


good point; we're only booking as it's with the grandchildren, would normally just turn up.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Page 15 of "PLace in the Country" deals with "0ver55's".

In fact it states...."WHY NOT TAKE ADVANTAGE AND TAKE GRANDCHILDREN AWAY DURING SCHOOL HOLIDAYS" (this is for the all year round concession sites) so I'd challenge that one. 

"Old Fogies".... Please... "Members Age Concession" sounds much nicer! :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I would like to know why there is an "Age Concession" (Old Fogies Discount).

Surely just because you are over a certain age does not mean you will use the facilities less, so what is it there for.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Think that Post should be transferred to Members Bar Steve :wink: :lol:

...oops...or Elaine


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> I would like to know why there is an "Age Concession" (Old Fogies Discount).
> 
> Surely just because you are over a certain age does not mean you will use the facilities less, so what is it there for.


it's a follow-on from the CCC's discount - you get it if you're over 55, and it applies in all periods except high season. I suppose it's to encourage use in those periods, and it certainly gives the CCC an edge over the CC. I'm not complaining because we're both over 55, and can make use of it. :wink:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Bognormike,

I am not saying you wont make use of it, but why is it there, I am 52 next year, camped with C&CC for over 25 years doing DA rallies and supporting the club, over a particular 5 year period whilst on the DA committee averaged over 40 week ends away.

Just because a person has gone past a particular age, why should that entitle them to pay less that anyone else? I dont get that logic.

In business if you use a facility more you are supporting that facility and therefore normally get a discount, surely that is the better incentive.

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> but why is it there, I am 52 next year, camped with C&CC for over 25 years


So in all your 25yrs membership haven't you asked the club?-surely they're the best people to ask?- or are you being intentionally mischievous? :wink: and as a long term member you'd know there's a "loyalty" scheme as well- a stamp in abook and a certain number of stamps get free nights.

Mike- not quite true- some Sites have the concession all year round.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Me mischievous? no way.

I just don't understand why a person gets a discount due to age alone.

I have never understood it and a probably never will.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I have never understood it and a probably never will.


....and it won't bother you one jot when you reach those golden milestones :wink:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I will pay for a site as I always have, I give them my membership number, if they wish to charge me less than the guy that has gone before or after me, thats fine.

I think your missing my point, in that can you or anyone else explain to me why a person of a certain age gets a discount, just because they have reached this magical figure.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I think your missing my point, in that can you or anyone else explain to me why a person of a certain age gets a discount, just because they have reached this magical figure.


If it's a big problem for you then ask......
i)C&CC
ii) Bus companies
iii)Government
iv)Football Clubs
v)Cinemas
vi) Museums

etc etc etc

They enforce/permit it.......we just use it!

BTW-in another three years you'll need to prove your age to get the C&CC concession- but if you don't want it/need it It's not compulsory


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Your taking this personal arn't you.

If you want to read my post again without the emotion, and then answer it I would be glad to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

No emotion here: you ask if " me or "anyone else" can explain why.

Surely the best people to ask are those who permit/encourage it?
and here's some more:

http://www.ageconcern.org.uk/AgeConcern/concessions-for-people-over-60.asp

including of course the concession of an Income Tax allowance at a certain age


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I think your missing the point again.

The web site is very useful, and it does inform you of what concessions are available to people over a certain age, such as glasses, bus passes and the like.

For the normal must have items.

What I am saying is can anyone give me a decent reason as to why a person, when reaching a particular age, gets a concession for a hobby / lifestyle that they choose to participate in !!


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> I think your missing the point again.
> 
> The web site is very useful, and it does inform you of what concessions are available to people over a certain age, such as glasses, bus passes and the like.
> 
> ...


Because the C&CC want you stay on their campsites rather than anyone elses. Its just an inducement the same as the one we like where the kids go free in the low season.

Derek


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Derek,

I understand the inducement for a family of say 2 adults and 2 kids, low season kids go free, adults get a good deal, holiday company gets a good deal.

But that is not based on the adults being over a certain age.


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello,
Another anomaly with Forest Holidays is that as a MH'er a (1st) car is included but if you do not take an extra car and have a visitor turn up then they are charged for the car. 8O 

Chris


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> low season kids go free,


"Kids go Free" ??!! Why on earth should they?

(Here we go again :roll: )


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Telbell,

Because that is a specific endusement, in low season the company wants people to take up the occupancy, benefit both ways.


The question is to why an age concession, no benefit to the company, as already discussed in detail last week some time, not able to get into sites as they are full to overflowing most of the time.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> The question is to why an age concession, no benefit to the company,


Of course it's a benefit to the Club.
a) The fact that it's an incentive to join as a Member, whereas other clubs don't have such a concession (as was discussed earlier in this thread)

b) It's an incentive to use many Sites off-Peak (which otherwise may not have been occupied-certainly not full to overflowing in October/November)) because most of the Sites only give a concession off peak. Therefore there will be more pitches occupied if it's cheaper for the people who (in the main) may have more time to enjoy camping.

I'm still of the view that as a long time member you're well aware of this and that there's an element of "winding up" here.

If you're still not sure about the reasons for the concession, and it's important for you to find out, then once again I suggest you contact the Club and ask.

I'm out of this one now-thanks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Chrisv said:


> Hello,
> Another anomaly with Forest Holidays is that as a MH'er a (1st) car is included but if you do not take an extra car and have a visitor turn up then they are charged for the car. 8O
> 
> Chris


Chris isn't that normal, rather than an anomaly? Most operators charge extra for a 2nd car. I believe under the old regime (pre CCC takeover) the Forestry Commission charged extra for towed cars behind MH's and not for cars towing caravans. now THAT was an anomaly. :lol:

And hasn't some of the discussion gone off topic?


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*And another...*

And another anomaly about Forest Holidays which I felt was just plain rip-off... we stayed at their site near Newbury, and they charged £4 for my daughter and her children to come and visit us on site.

So what have they got against grandchildren ?


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Chris isn't that normal, rather than an anomaly? Most operators charge extra for a 2nd car. I believe under the old regime (pre CCC takeover) the Forestry Commission charged extra for towed cars behind MH's and not for cars towing caravans. now THAT was an anomaly. :lol:

And hasn't some of the discussion gone off topic? [/quote]

Hi Mike,
I think it's fair enough to charge for a second car but not when it's the first if you see what I mean. We're off to Denny's Wood in the New Forest this week end and the warden there must think the same as me as he hasn't charged for a visitor's car in the past (only for the visitors). 
Any luck and we won't get any visitors this time. :lol:

Chris


----------

